# Cooler Master Ml240R RGB Pumpe Funktioniert nur teilweise!



## lyriix7 (13. November 2019)

Hi,

Ich habe mich extra Angemeldet da ich seit Wochen am verzweifeln bin mit meiner ersten Wakü!
Diese habe ich mir bei Alternate im Outlet geholt.
Ich habe mir nichts dabei gedacht das sie bereits genutzt wurde immerhin wurde sie als Vollständig und Funktionsfähig verkauft jeglich die Verpackung sei beschädigt und kleine Optische Mängel sollen vorhanden sein.

Falsch gedacht! Es fehlten Komponenten die ich mir erstmal mühsam von Cooler Master über Wochen hinweg nachbeziehen durfte.
Als ich die fehlenden Komponenten hatte um die Beleuchtung anzuschmeißen folgendes: Die Lüfter laufen bzw. sind beleuchtet die RGB Funktioniert top!
Die Pumpe hingegen bleibt komplett Dunkel.
Sie arbeitet aber die RGB Funktion funktioniert schlichtweg nicht.

Zu meiner eigentlichen Frage somit:

Habe ich etwas falsch eingesteckt, ist die Pumpe Defekt oder gibt es sonst eine möglichkeit weshalb es nicht Funktioniert?


Im Anhang noch die Bilder vom System.

Hier die Specs noch:

Ryzen 5 3600
MSI RX580 8GB 
MSI X470 Gaming Plus ( HAT KEINE ARGB HEADER!)
16GB G Skill Rip Jaws 3200Mhz

bitte weist mich darauf hin falls ich etwas vergessen habe!

Auf Antworten freue ich mich bereits!

MfG

Sebi


----------



## IICARUS (13. November 2019)

Anmerkung zum kauf aus dem Outlet:


Spoiler



Habe auch schon einiges übers Outlet bezogen und was da ankommt ist je nachdem um was es sich handelt unterschiedlich. Eines sollte aber klar sein, es kann sich um alles handelt. Es können Rückläufer sein oder was mit leichtem defekt, Transportschäden und oft ist es gar nicht ersichtlich wieso sie im Outlet waren.

Mein Monitor war in Ordnung und hat mich 270 Euro weniger gekostet.
Nach 9 Monate ging der defekt und zum Glück wickelt Dell auch für Zweitkäufer die Garantie ab, sonst hätte ich 930 Euro aus dem Fenster geschmissen. Denn Gewährleistung was hier sogar auf 24 Monate vergeben wird kann man in die Tonne nach 6 Monate treten.

Denn Gewährleistung ist nicht gleich Garantie und nach 6 Monate muss bewiesen werden das ein defekt schon bereits mit erhalten vorhanden war. Das wird aber ein Käufer nicht beweisen können und bleibt auf dem defekt sitzen.

Hatte mal ein Gehäuse gekauft, dort hieß es nur mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren. Gebrauchsspuren hatte das Gehäuse nicht, da es Nagel neu war. Aber das Plexseitenteil war so stark eingedrückt und verbeult das nach dem lösen der zwei Schrauben von der Rückseite das Seitenteil raus sprang, da es stark unter Spannung stand und nicht mehr zu schließen war. Musste damals den Rahmen dazu wieder zurückbiegen und etwas ausbeulen. Aber ich hatte das Gehäuse günstiger bekommen so das es auch ok so war. Später habe ich mir ein Seitenteil aus echt Glas dazu gekauft und so war dann der Schaden komplett weg.

Andere SSDs die ich kaufte waren tadellos und mit nur wenigen Betriebsstunden.

Käufe aus dem Outlet zählen als Gebrauchtkäufe und nicht alle Hersteller vergeben die Herstellergarantie an Zweitkäufer. Daher muss der Kauf aus dem Outlet gut bedacht sein.


*Zum Thema:*
Solltest du alles richtig angeschlossen so wie es auch auf den Bilder zu sehen ist kann ein defekt nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Da es sich hier um D-RGB handelt, also mit 5v kann es gut sein das der Vorbesitzer das ganze an normalem RGB mit 12v angeschlossen hat und dann brennen die LEDs sehr schnell durch. Du kannst daher nur sicher gehen das alles richtig angeschlossen ist und groß vertun kannst dich hier nicht weil ja alles an den Controller angeschlossen wird und dein Lüfter ja auch darauf angeschlossen sind und gehen.

*Dein Fehler:* Du hättest die AIO direkt wieder zurück senden sollen als du erkannt hattest das sie nicht vollständig ist. Dazu hattest du 14 Tage Zeit.


----------



## lyriix7 (13. November 2019)

Die Problematik war das die Die Support Geschichte länger als 14 Tagen hin und her ging.
Und Für 38Euro antatt 120 Ovp zu bezahlen war mir die Wartezeit dann eig schon wert.
Nur bin ich ja nicht von einem Defekt ausgegangen sondern nur fehlenden Komponenten.


Mich wundert es halt wie gesagt das Die Pumpe ansicht tadellos geht nur die blöden lichter nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (13. November 2019)

Die Pumpe hat mit dem RGB direkt nichts zu tun, beide habe eigene Kabeln dazu.

Das RGB wird daher separat mit dem eigenem Kabeln angesteuert. Aus der Pumpe kommen auch zwei Kabel, eines für den Fan Anschluss was nichts mit dem RGB zu tun hat und eines fürs RGB was wiederum nichts mit dem Fan zu tun hat.


----------



## lyriix7 (13. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pumpe hat mit dem RGB direkt nichts zu tun, beide habe eigene Kabeln dazu.
> 
> Das RGB wird daher separat mit dem eigenem Kabeln angesteuert. Aus der Pumpe kommen auch zwei Kabel, eines für den Fan Anschluss was nichts mit dem RGB zu tun hat und eines fürs RGB was wiederum nichts mit dem Fan zu tun hat.



Ist es den relevant ob ich den Anschluss der Pumpe über nen Splitter anschließe oder direkt an den Controller?
Bzw mehr als die Pumpe an den Controller anzuschließen kann ich ja garnicht machen?
Also kann ich da nichts falsch machen


----------



## Farkadonitis (13. November 2019)

lyriix7 schrieb:


> Also kann ich da nichts falsch machen


Doch...überprüfe noch mall die Pfeile an den stecker


----------



## IICARUS (13. November 2019)

Du solltest dein System besser beschreiben und wie alle genau angeschlossen ist, denn sonst sind wir hier nur am herumraten. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du mit Splitter das Teil meinst was auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen ist. Das gehört soweit ich es richtig sehen kann zu deinem Gehäuse. Denn von der AIO kenne ich es als Bedienteil und Tasten darauf. In beiden steckt ein Controller drin und laut Produktbeschreibung handelt es sich auch um D-RGB, daher sollte es egal sein ob du über dem Splitter des Gehäuse gehst oder über das Bedienelement was der AIO beilag.

Die Stecker vom D-RGB und der Pumpe sind unterschiedlich, denn das RGB wird gesondert angeschlossen und die Pumpe an einem Fan-Anschluss des Boards.

Es gibt im allgemeinem zwei Systeme an RGB.

*Digitales-RGB*: 5v mit 3-Pins und hier wird jede LED einzeln angesteuert, da der zweite Pin eine Datenverbindung ist.
*Analoges RGB*: 12v und 4-Pins, ist analog und hier werden immer alle LEDs zu gleich angesteuert.

Es gibt aber auch D-RGB mit 4-Pins, nur wird dann der dritte Pin nicht belegt.


----------



## lyriix7 (13. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Du solltest dein System besser beschreiben und wie alle genau angeschlossen ist, denn sonst sind wir hier nur am herumraten.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das du mit Splitter das Teil meinst was auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen ist. Das gehört soweit ich es richtig sehen kann zu deinem Gehäuse. Denn von der AIO kenne ich es als Bedienteil und Tasten darauf. In beiden steckt ein Controller drin und laut Produktbeschreibung handelt es sich auch um D-RGB, daher sollte es egal sein ob du über dem Splitter des Gehäuse gehst oder über das Bedienelement was der AIO beilag.
> 
> ...



Habe nur 3 Pin also dann wohl dieses Digitale.
Der Controller war bei der Wakü dabei. Dieser ist mit Sata angeschlossen und einmal Micro USB (am Controller) > zum Mainboard per USB 
Mit Splitter ist gemeint das dort eine art Y-Kabel dabei war das aus Anschlüssen eins gemacht hat.

Was mir jedoch beim zusammenbau schon aufgefallen ist, der Stecker der von der Pumpe zum RGB Controller geht, geht sehr leicht bzw. locker in den Controller.
Die Anschlüsse der Lüfter hingegen fühlen sich eher an als ob sie genau perfekt passend mit einem kleinen Widerstand hineingehen. Das wäre jetzt so meine Vermutung das etwas mit dem Kabel nicht stimmt.

Und an Farkadonitis ist schon richtig rum drinn


----------



## Farkadonitis (13. November 2019)

Ich habe ohne den kontrolliere installiert. Dazu stattdessen mit ein 5fach Verteiler als den 3fach vom CM


----------



## IICARUS (13. November 2019)

Ohne Controller musst du aber direkt ans Mainboard anschließen und dazu muss das Mainboard auch ein Anschluss dazu mit dabei haben. Mein Mainboard hat z.B. Anschlüsse für beides, als 3-Pin und 4-Pin. Jedoch hat nicht jedes Mainboard für D-RGB ein Anschluss dazu.

@lyriix7
In diesem Fall wäre es egal, der Splitter ermöglicht mehrere RGB-LEDs anzuschließen.
Vermutlich sind die LEDs defekt und ohne diese irgendwie auszutauschen kannst wahrscheinlich nichts machen. Du kannst aber Cooler Master fragen ob sie Ersatz LEDs haben. Allerdings müsstest du dazu die Pumpe zum austauschen zerlegen.

Habe mir vor Monate ein Monoblock mit D-RGB verbaut.

Bei einer Fehlersuche hatte ich das Kabel vom Mainboard abgesteckt und später vom Boden aus wieder eingesteckt. Da der Rechner nicht auf dem Tisch stand und ich aus dieser Position den Stecker schlechter erreichte und meine eigene Hand davor war sah ich nicht das ich statt  in dem 3-Pin in den 4-Pin eingesteckt hatte. In meinem Fall war der Stecker ein 4-Pin wo nur der dritte Pin nicht belegt ist und dadurch war das einstecken möglich.

Ende der Geschichte war das ich mir ein Ersatz vom Hersteller gegen geringe Kosten geliefert bekommen habe und dann mein Monoblock dazu zerlegen konnte. Die LEDs waren auch wegen dem falschem einstecken direkt kaputt. Das geht daher sehr schnell und wenn der Vorbesitzer hier falsch angeschlossen hat könnten die LEDs selbst defekt sein.


----------



## lyriix7 (13. November 2019)

Farkadonitis schrieb:


> Ich habe ohne den kontrolliere installiert. Dazu stattdessen mit ein 5fach Verteiler als den 3fach vom CM



Mehr Casual Deutsch bitte 




IICARUS schrieb:


> Ohne Controller musst du aber direkt ans Mainboard anschließen und dazu muss das Mainboard auch ein Anschluss dazu mit dabei haben. Mein Mainboard hat z.B. Anschlüsse für beides, als 3-Pin und 4-Pin. Jedoch hat nicht jedes Mainboard für D-RGB ein Anschluss dazu.
> 
> @lyriix7
> In diesem Fall wäre es egal, der Splitter ermöglicht mehrere RGB-LEDs anzuschließen.



Also mein Mainboard hat nur diese Jrgb stecker also 50/50 oder wie die auch heißen die sind dafür nicht kompatibel.
Das X470 hat solch einen Anschluss soweit ich weiß nämlich garnicht.

Und das dass Kabel so leicht ohne Widerstand rein geht bzw. die Pins hat nichts auszusagen?


----------



## IICARUS (13. November 2019)

Das kann ich aus der Ferne nicht abschätzen, da ich nicht sehen kann ob die Pins auch Kontakt habe. Solange Kontakt besteht wäre dies ja kein Problem und gegen das lösen könnte etwas Isorlierband verwendet werden. Manchmal rutscht aber der ganze Teil mit den Pins in dem Stecker rein, daher musst du selbst schauen ob die Pins auch richtig drin stecken.


----------



## lyriix7 (13. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kann ich aus der Ferne nicht abschätzen, da ich nicht sehen kann ob die Pins auch Kontakt habe. Solange Kontakt besteht wäre dies ja kein Problem und gegen das lösen könnte etwas Isorlierband verwendet werden. Manchmal rutscht aber der ganze Teil mit den Pins in dem Stecker rein, daher musst du selbst schauen ob die Pins auch richtig drin stecken.



Werde das morgen überprüfen und gebe dann bescheid!


----------



## lyriix7 (14. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kann ich aus der Ferne nicht abschätzen, da ich nicht sehen kann ob die Pins auch Kontakt habe. Solange Kontakt besteht wäre dies ja kein Problem und gegen das lösen könnte etwas Isorlierband verwendet werden. Manchmal rutscht aber der ganze Teil mit den Pins in dem Stecker rein, daher musst du selbst schauen ob die Pins auch richtig drin stecken.



Hi,

Also ich vermute das die Pins keinen Kontakt mit dem Controller machen, das würde zumindest erklären warum einfach keine Beleuchtung aufkommt.


bzw. kann es sein das der USB Port am Mainboard ( nicht die am IO ausgang) sondern dieser mit den Pins unten im Bios Aktiviert werden muss?


----------



## IICARUS (14. November 2019)

Im Bios muss da nicht aktiviert sein und das die LEDs nicht gehen muss nicht zwangläufig was damit zu tun haben das kein Kontakt besteht. Für mich deutet es nicht einfach auf kein Kontakt hin nur weil die LEDs nicht gehen.

Wie bereits geschrieben kann ich die Stecker nicht selbst sehen und kann daher nichts mehr dazu sagen. Du kannst ja mit Bilder versuchen ob du sie gut abgebildet bekommst.


----------



## lyriix7 (22. Januar 2020)

Hi,

die Prüfungsphase hat mich etwas von dem Thread hier ferngehalten,

Ist denn nicht eine bzw mehrere LED´s einfach in der Pumpe unter dem Plastik deckel verbaut?
Wenn ja sind diese dann nicht austauschbar?
Bzw. gibt es möglicherweise einen Fachmann der soetwas wieder hinbekommen würde?
habe da irgendwie voll den Konflikt mit mir selbst dass das ding nicht Leuchtet.....


Die Stecker wurden mehrmals überprüft und sind Ordnungsgemäß Angeschlossen.


MfG


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2020)

Kommt auf die LEDs an, oft ist aber kein passender Ersatz zu bekommen und so kann manchmal nur der Hersteller helfen.


----------



## lyriix7 (23. Januar 2020)

Der Hersteller meinte bereits sie könnnen da nichts machen


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2020)

Weil mache hierzu keine Ersatzteile weiter geben.

Du kannst daher nur den LED Strip ausbauen und versuchen den selben zu kaufen der vom Maß her passen würde und musst ihn selbst durch Löten usw. passend machen. Das Grundprinzip der RGB LEDs ist immer das selbe, das größere Problem sind die Maße wie breit so ein Strip ist da hierzu eines gefunden werden muss was von der breite her passen wird. Die länge ist kein Problem, die kann zurecht geschnitten werden und die Kabeln können wieder angelötet werden.

Natürlich muss man dazu ein Lötkolben haben und etwas Handwerklich begabt sein.


----------



## lyriix7 (9. Februar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Weil mache hierzu keine Ersatzteile weiter geben.
> 
> Du kannst daher nur den LED Strip ausbauen und versuchen den selben zu kaufen der vom Maß her passen würde und musst ihn selbst durch Löten usw. passend machen. Das Grundprinzip der RGB LEDs ist immer das selbe, das größere Problem sind die Masse wie breit so ein Strip ist da hierzu eines gefunden werden muss was von der breite her passen wird. Die länge ist kein Problem, die kann zurecht geschnitten werden und die Kabeln können wieder angelötet werden.
> 
> Natürlich muss man dazu ein Lötkolben haben und etwas Handwerklich begabt sein.



Ja das ganze würde wohl nicht gut ausgehen, habe mich dementsprechend mit dem Dunklen Gehäuse abgefunden.


Ich habe leider ein weiteres Problem mit dem Teil, der Radiator ist verdammt laut während die Lüfter Luft durchziehen.
Ich habe die Pumpe bereits Ausgeschlossen und die Lüfter wurden bereits Ausgetauscht bzw. wenn sie nicht am Radiator hängen sind die leise.
Gibt es dort eine möglichkeit etwas zu verändern?`
Ich würde ungern auf die Luftkühlung zurück da der Sommer echt heiß wird ansonsten ^^


MfG


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2020)

Ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl sind alle Lüfter laut oder hörbar, daher habe ich auch mein Mora mit dran um die Fläche der Radiatoren zu vergrößern. Dadurch habe ich mehr Fläche und die Lüfter können alle so langsam laufen das mein Rechner selbst mit Last lautlos ist. Eine Wasserkühlung kommt ohne Lüfter nicht aus, da das Wasser im Radiator auch mit den Lüfter herunter gekühlt werden muss. Fällt die Fläche zu knapp aus dann wird man nicht leiser werden als ein Luftgekühltes System. 

Daher wird man eintäuscht sein wenn die Fläche zu knapp bemessen wird und man feststellen muss so viel Geld ausgegeben zu haben und am ende nicht viel Leiser zu werden. Eine Wasserkühlung wird daher nur mit genug Fläche leiser, aber nicht auf Grund das hier mit Wasser gekühlt wird. Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung ist aber genug Radiatoren verbauen zu können.

Es kommt noch dazu wie die Lüfter auf Radiatoren verbaut werden, denn saugen sie erzeugen sie meist mehr Geräusche als wenn sie durch pusten. Ich habe daher gezielt auf Noctua Lüfter gesetzt, weil diese Lüfter keine Geräusche aus dem Lager verursachen. Aber selbst diese Lüfter sind bereits ab etwa 900 U/min leicht raus zu hören und ab 1200-1500 U/min sind sie auch sehr laut.

Lüfter sind im ausgebautem Zustand wenn sie auf kein Widerstand stoßen immer leiser.

AIOs haben daher wegen der Fläche ihren Nachteile und daher wird eine modulare Wasserkühlung seine Vorteile darin alles nach eigenem ermessen verbauen zu können. Der Hauptvorteil einer AIO ist im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung nur alles aufgeräumter verbaut zu haben und kein dicken hässlichen Luftkühlblock im Rechner zu haben. Aber bezüglich der Kühlleistung wird man sich im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung nicht so stark verbessern.  Hierzu fehlt halt Fläche die nicht so erweiterbar ist wie bei einer custom Wakü.

Habe vor 3 Jahren auf custom Wakü gebaut und möchte sie nicht mehr missen wollen.


----------



## lyriix7 (9. Februar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl sind alle Lüfter laut oder hörbar, daher habe ich auch mein Mora mit dran um die Fläche der Radiatoren zu vergrößern. Dadurch habe ich mehr Fläche und die Lüfter können alle so langsam laufen das mein Rechner selbst mit Last lautlos ist. Eine Wasserkühlung kommt ohne Lüfter nicht aus, da das Wasser im Radiator auch mit den Lüfter herunter gekühlt werden muss. Fällt die Fläche zu knapp aus dann wird man nicht leiser werden als ein Luftgekühltes System.
> 
> Daher wird man eintäuscht sein wenn die Fläche zu knapp bemessen wird und man feststellen muss so viel Geld ausgegeben zu haben und am ende nicht viel Leiser zu werden. Eine Wasserkühlung wird daher nur mit genug Fläche leiser, aber nicht auf Grund das hier mit Wasser gekühlt wird. Vorteil eine Wasserkühlung ist aber genug Radiatoren verbauen zu können.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe die Wakü aus Temperatur Gründen und natürlich für die Optik angeschafft, zudem dachte ich das sie dennoch leiser sein sollte als ein Überdimensionaler Lüftkühler.
Ich hatte vorher einen Thermalright Macho drin der wirklich selbst bei volllast absolut lautlos war.
Dieser hatte jedoch im Sommer natürlich nicht die besten Temperaturenn vorallem weil der Ryzen 5 3600 ein echter Hitzkopf ist, zumindest meiner.

Die Wakü ist deutlich lauter und das obwohl die Lüfter Optimal eingestellt wurden im Bios, zusätzlich sind an den Lüftern Anti Vibrationspads.
Das ding geht mir so hart auf den Geist das ich sie eigentlich wieder mit dem Macho ersetzen möchte, das problem ist das ich bei wärmeren Temps nicht unbedingt wieder mein Bein Grillen möchte im Sommer.
Lüfter sind btw. vom Hersteller ausgetauscht worden, jedoch keine Verbesserung.
Es ist definitiv der Radiator.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2020)

Wie bereits geschrieben ist eine AIO nicht mit einer modularen Wasserkühlung zu vergleichen und viel besser als mit Luft kommt man mit einer AIO nicht hin. Besonders nicht wenn es sich nur um ein 240mm Radiator handelt. Um besser zu werden müsste schon ein 360 oder noch besser ein 420mm Radiator verbaut sein.

Wir haben auch die gleiche AIO in einem unserer Rechner verbaut und so viel leiser ist die AIO im Vergleich zum Luftkühler was zuvor verbaut war nicht. Die Temperaturen sind nur auf Grund dessen 7°C niedriger, da der Radiator so verbaut wurde das aus dem Raum die Luft bezogen wird.

Leider glauben manche Leute das auf Grund dessen weil mit Wasser gekühlt wird eine Wasserkühlung immer leiser sein muss. Das ist aber falsch, weil auch Wasser Lüfter zum abkühlen braucht und der Geräuschpegel und die Temperatur auch von den Drehzahlen der Lüfter abhängt.


----------



## lyriix7 (10. Februar 2020)

Habe die Wakü ausgebaut und den Macho wieder rein, bin halt jetzt im Winter bei freshen 52 Grad im idle aber immerhin gibt das Teil Ruhe.

Die Pumpe hab ich spaßhalber geöffnet, Optisch ist keinerlei Defekt oder Schaden zu erkennen, tragisch ^^


----------



## IICARUS (10. Februar 2020)

Die Pumpen sind ja mit AIOs direkt auf dem Kühler drauf, bei meiner custom Wakü kann ich die Pumpe nicht aus dem System raus hören. Aber das liegt daran das ich die Pumpe da sie nirgendwo gebunden ist gut entkoppeln kann. Das ist halt bei einem Kühler der fest auf dem Mainboard verbaut wird nicht möglich. Aber die Pumpen der AIOs sind schon relativ leise und meist werden sie dann ehe von den Lüfter die eine gewisse Drehzahl anliegen haben müssen übertönt.


----------

